# Array serialisieren



## Zender (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es in Java die Möglichkeit ein Array aus primitiven Datentypen (int, long) und (String) direkt in ein Byte-Array zu serialisieren?

Ich habe es bis jetzt so gelöst, dass ich einen Implode auf die einzelnen Elemente ausgeführt habe, was aber viel zu langsam ist. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einer schnellen, praktikablen Lösung, Arrays (max Größe ca 20.000 Elemente) in ein String/ oder byte[]-Array umzuwandeln.

Wäre super, wenn jemand dazu ein paar Anregungen hat, ich hab bis jetzt nur etwas über den richtigen Serialisierer von Java gelesen, da wohl alle Arrays serialisierbar sind. Was sind da so die schnellsten Möglichkeiten?

Gruß, Zender


----------



## FArt (6. Dez 2008)

Wenn dir das Format egal ist, dann kannst du das Array einfach über einen ObjectOutputStream schreiben.

Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, kommt aber auf deine Bedürfnisse drauf an..


----------



## tuxedo (6. Dez 2008)

Worin liegt das Problem?

DataOutputStream macht ja vor wie's geht. Wobei ich gerade nicht weiß ob der direkt Arrays "aufnimmt". Aber du kannst ja auch die Arrayinhalte einzeln reinstecken.

Den kann man prima koppeln mit ByteArrayOutputStream. 


- Alex


----------



## Zender (7. Dez 2008)

hatte ich zwischenzeitlich schon so gelöst:

Einfach einen ObjectOutputStream in ein ByteArrayOutputStream schreiben lassen.
Läuft auch sehr schnell.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Dez 2008)

Zur serialisierung sollte man unbedingt das hier gelesen haben:

http://www.javaspecialists.eu/archive/Issue166.html

- Alex


----------

